# Mantua Ice Fishing Today!



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

My son and one of his sons joined me on our first ice fishing trip of the year. 
We pulled into Mantua just as it was getting light. 
There were already about 10 people out fishing when we took our first steps on the hard water. 
The shoreline was solid and when we drilled the first hole, it was 3 1/2" thick. 
We started about 100 yards from the shore on the North side of the reservoir. 

First drop down, my son picked up a nice 14" Rainbow. 
He didn't even have bait on the jig yet. 

The rest of the morning was on and off fishing for Perch, with fish swimming past us for fast action for 3 or 4 fish at a time and then slow fishing for about 10 minutes or so, before the Perch came back. 

I tried several of the old standby jigs with little success and then set up one of the new Maniac Gizzy Bugs on a 1/32 oz jig head. I used a small spoon below the jig for weight. 
The Gizzy Bug in a sparkle brown color was the hot lure for the day, tipped with wax worm. 
For some unknown reason, larger jigs like Paddle Bugs or tube jigs didn't produce at all for us today.

Most reports were showing slow action for the morning but a few Perch and Trout being iced by most everyone. 

I moved out to the East for a while, but the ice was only 2 1/2" thick there and the fish were not showing up on the finder, so I moved back to our starting spot. 

It was a great first trip for the season and we brought home about 25 Perch that ranged from 8" to 11" in size. 
We also caught 7 Trout with one being a very nice 16" Cutthroat and the rest Rainbows. 
Looks like we will be eating some Perch Chowder tomorrow!! 

There were about 80 to 100 people one the ice today. 
A light powdering of snow on the ice made walking around very easy. 

If you don't already have some Gizzy Bugs, you will want to get some. 
I think that they are going to be the hot lure this year. 
Be sure to use very small jig heads with them, painted or not. 
I did use a few with a new Dace Diver jig head that is made locally and that combo worked very well together. 

Grandpa D


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Thats where Ill be tomorrow morning!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Glad your first ice trip this year turned out to be a good one with 3 generations present. Thanks for posting.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice report! Perch chowder does sound good


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

Grandpa D you have had me dying to get on the ice at Mantua. So today I made it and the fishing was tons of fun. It wasnt too hot but I landed 15 fish in 3 1/2 hours. Caught 2 Trout that were nice. The rest of what I landed was perch except the 14 inch bass that surprised me. I had friend with me that was catching them toe to toe with me. We both went home with a half dozen perch and a trout. There was a lot of slush on the ice and the ice was very soft. The edges seemed to be ok but there were a few times that I was starting to get nervous. We were fishing with the old trusty colors green yellow and some pink. They all seemed to be effective. We were also tipping everything with a piece of meal worm that seemed to help a little more. Well good luck gents hope to see you on the ice.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Jhunter, good to see that you had fun up at Mantua.
The ice is now about 5" thick, and the new snow from Thursday will add a little more slush.
The ice should be OK, but everyone should use caution as the season is still early and the ice can change quickly.
The Perch Chowder was great and I hope to get on Pineview and try to bring some more Perch home for some good old Southern Fried Perch Fillets over the Holidays.

Merry Christmas to everyone at Utah Wildlife.Net! :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

jhunter said:


> Grandpa D you have had me dying to get on the ice at Mantua. So today I made it and the fishing was tons of fun. It wasnt too hot but I landed 15 fish in 3 1/2 hours. Caught 2 Trout that were nice. The rest of what I landed was perch except the 14 inch bass that surprised me. I had friend with me that was catching them toe to toe with me. We both went home with a half dozen perch and a trout. There was a lot of slush on the ice and the ice was very soft. The edges seemed to be ok but there were a few times that I was starting to get nervous. We were fishing with the old trusty colors green yellow and some pink. They all seemed to be effective. We were also tipping everything with a piece of meal worm that seemed to help a little more. Well good luck gents hope to see you on the ice.


Hey !! I think I saw you *kooks* on the ice yesterday !! It looked like two people, an ice tent and a couple of chair's. What the heck is the matter with you guy's? Don't ya know it's cold outside?? :mrgreen: 
I shook my head as I drove by....Jeez, I thought it may have been GrandpaD...


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I did make a return trip on Wednesday afternoon.
The fishing was still good and I was able to bring home 12 nice perch that ranged from 8" to 11" in size. I put back over 20 that were smaller. Two trout also came up through the ice hole and went right back.
If you haven't tried the new Gizzy Bugs, GET SOME!
They are the perfect size for perch using a 1/32 oz jig head.
Perch eyes were the hot bait with wax worms doing almost as good.
Saturday, I hope to join the masses on Pineview. I hope the ice will hold all of us! -)O(-


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

Ya I was one of those kooks in a chair and it was great. Cold but no matter you have to fish when you have to fish.


----------

